# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  OverLord 3D Printer, Dream Maker, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

youtube.com/@dreammaker9547

facebook.com/dreammaker3d

"OverLord 3D Printer: MULTI-COLOR. SMART. STYLISH." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> The most affordable smart multi-color 3D Printer, designed for everyone, everyday use.
> 
> We created Overlord to be unique. Overlord is the first 3D Printer that combines the simplicity of using, the beauty of design and the uncompromising performance as a consumer desktop 3D Printer.
> 
> With Overlord, you can bring your ideas to life, make products, create toys, shape your designs, start a business, educate kids, host workshops and unleash unlimited possibilities

----------

